# How long does facial hair grow?



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

After a month of leaving his facial/top of his head hair long in hopes to get it long enough to do a top knot, I decided I was fed up with it. lol Grew sick and tired of not being able to see Mochi's eyes. So I made an appointment and dropped him off at the groomers for a "teddybear" face cut. Well, when I picked him up I was shocked. I can't blame her because she technically did give me a teddybear cut, I just didn't think she'd trim the hair on his chin&side of his face to near nothing.  Now his face looks too pointy and small. I was wondering how long it'd take me to grow it back? I'm set on trying to get him into the bob look.  

Mochi after the cut:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think Mochi looks super cute in the photo! :wub: I don't use the term "teddy bear" or "puppy cut" or any other terms with a groomer...too loosely used, i.e, has too many definitions by groomers and the general public. Next time, take in photos of your desired cut and some typed instructions. An experienced groomer will visit indepth with you about your expectations. I can't answer on the re-growth. All three of my dog's coats grow at different rates. It really varies with the coat, I think.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! For some reason I have bad experiences with groomers one way or another (last time petsmart shaved Mochi's muzzle to nothing). This time, I actually did spend some time talking to her and showed her a picture. I gave her a picture of one of his puppy pics so I guess she did techinically give me what I asked lol. I just didn't picture it in my head properly. Oh well, I guess it's just a waiting game for now.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think he looks adorable and still very fluffy. I can understand your frustration, it took me a while to accurately visualize the cuts frankie could and could not do. I agree with Suzi, try to refrain from using the terms puppy or teddy bear cut, the end result can differ wildly. Even with precise instructions and pics I think once you throw those terms in there the groomer goes into autopilot, especially if its been some time since you gave the instructions and he/she has other dogs to groom in between. Luckily, my current groomer and I are on the same page regarding the look I desire for Frankie. But your fluff looks great, better luck next time!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee's got the same look,his hair in his face,made him tear more. I kept the girls facial hair longer. It grows slow so I didn't wait either,I love the look on Rylee too. I think this look works well for a boy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that Brit (Cosy) is the GROOMING GOD with little Cosy. :wub: I don't have grooming skills like that.  I have a mobile groomer. I really like her. But, it does take us several times to "perfect" a look/cut though. So, once you find an experienced groomer that has a gentle hand/touch, I would work with her on perfecting your desired look.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it , i think he looks adorable n boyish !! im waiting til right before the puppy party to take dolce to get proffesionally groomed , i especially need help in the face. lol 

i think he looks great.


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies! I've learned to accept his haircut and just wait, that's all I can do lol. Hopefully it'll only take 2 months or so :/. I'm thinking of just cutting his hair myself from now on :]


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think he looks adorable and sweet. :aktion033: Beard hair grows back rather quickly, so I wouldn't worry about it too much, but I can understand the "shock" of seeing your dog after a drastic change. But after a few days I'm sure you will like it better. Finding a groomer that you are totally satisified with is so hard..which is why I now do Rocky myself. It takes a lot of practice and some mistakes, but I think I'm getting the hang of it. I'm trying to let his coat grow longer and keep his face in the "teddy bear" look, especially around his eyes and face to keep the long look from covering his cute face up. It's a battle sometimes but I keep trying.:HistericalSmiley:


----------

